# Distilled water



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 1, 2020)

I looked up "distilled water" and apparently most of the folks round here water with it.  There are shops like Foothill Hydro who sell a micro fertilizer for hard water (the tap water in los angeles is so hard that it can break bones).  Would you use tap water with a hard water fert?  Is simply using distilled water easier because distilled water is neutral?


----------



## boo (Aug 1, 2020)

if you use distilled water you'll have to replace the calcium and magnesium distillation removes...very important...


----------



## rubrown (Aug 2, 2020)

Generally I've found that tap water left to sit for 24 hours or more has almost the perfect PH and is good to go. I only use distilled or RO water in the late stages of growth the last month or so


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 2, 2020)

rubrown said:


> Generally I've found that tap water left to sit for 24 hours or more has almost the perfect PH and is good to go. I only use distilled or RO water in the late stages of growth the last month or so



thats what I do, fill em and leave them open/uncovered for at least 24 hours. Never have a PH problem or any other issues


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 2, 2020)

Hmm, most people use RO or distilled water because they don't know what is already in the water.  The "hard water" nutes the hydro store sells is just really weak on the Ca and Mg. Unless you are using RO water, or have your water tested, you really don't know what your nute profile really is.

Not to hijack your thread but the raw salts sub forum will have a lot of information on nutrient profiles, and how to mix nutes for your water source

2b2s


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh boy.  I may have been using hard water micros where ordinary ones would do.  I started doing hydro in San Francisco, where the tap water tastes like water, i.e. clean and not chemical.  Currently I am stuck in long b!tch, where the tap water is *nasty.*   The water around los angeles is every bit as pure and pollution-free as the air.  Standing out the water for a day/two days sounds like a good idea.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 2, 2020)

Generally the 24 hours of open container is to off gas chlorine.  That would be all fine and good if municipalities weren't so cost conscious.  In most municipalities they add ammonia to the chlorine and produce chlorimines that do not off gas, they require a carbon filter for removal  I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I believe it is better to be informed than not. So leaving your water out in open is, in the majority of cases, a waste of time. Possible placebo effect is likely and tbh it certainly doesn't hurt anything any more than it helps. Best water options are test your water, or if in a city request most recent water quality test results or buy an RO filtration system. If you don't need 55 gallons a day you can get an RO unit for like $100 USD

2b2s


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2020)

the new hydrologic 150 sells for 201 out the door...just ordered one as my well water had begun to kill off my plants, one leaf at a time...


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 2, 2020)

Good to see you here boo.  How many gallons a day will that 150 do?


----------



## boo (Aug 2, 2020)

hey brother, been too busy trying to figure out what demons have possessed my grow...finally it hit me that my water was cloudy one day, did my research and I've been fighting nute lock...I'm remodeling my grow for more space and a more efficient grow...I've been trashing almost every plant I've had for months, the just turn brown and go to h##l at 6 weeks...since I've used different water it seems happier...I store my RO water in 55 gallon plastic drums and have never needed more water that I have stored so basically I dunno...DJM gave me last one years ago when I was slaying my digs...the advertized rate is far larger that reality, especially when you get dirty filters...


----------



## Carty (Aug 2, 2020)

I use tap water and because of this I add very little calmag,  but I just used some at 30 days in flower...

My tap water comes out at about 335ppm,  so not to bad really..  For those who grow on a small scale and only use like 2gal of water every 2 to 3 days,  try investing in a britta pitcher..  filters last a good while compared to more expensive ones.. 

However, like 2broke,  I too  just fill the water jugs and allow them to sit with lids off so chlorine and such can dissipate..  as long as my plants look healthy I don't fret to much...

Note:  Most pool supply stores will check your water for free.. 

Also, never mix your nutrients together raw, then into water...  I add mine to a smaller mixing cup with water in it, then pour that into my gallon jug..  mixing them together in water is fine, but never raw with one another as they tend to break each other down when done like that..  peace


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 3, 2020)

Hey Carty, I do not let my water set overnight I am on a well so no chlorine in my water to off gas, about mixing nutes, there is a reason it comes in an A and a B, can you say gypsum lol

2b2s


----------



## boo (Aug 4, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> Good to see you here boo.  How many gallons a day will that 150 do?


I just noticed the unit says 150 gpd but I think that's a stretch...gotta hook up the float switch and I'm makin' clean water...


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 5, 2020)

I think they rate the daily volume at 75psi to 90psi. I have a 75 gpd ro unit running on a 40/60 switch takes 2 days to fill 55 gallon drum

2b2s


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2020)

I hope that solves your problem Boo.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 5, 2020)

I’ve used 5 and 6 stage reverse osmosis aquarium grade water makers for years and they were cheap , like this one










						Fountainhead Water Systems 150 GPD RO/DI Reverse Osmosis Aquarium/Reef System for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Fountainhead Water Systems 150 GPD RO/DI Reverse Osmosis Aquarium/Reef System at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2020)

I use a Stealth 100.  Makes about 2 gal/hr and I have had no problem with it....had it for years now.  My plants get better water than I do....the way it should be..........


----------



## zem (Aug 5, 2020)

it is said that below 300ppm is ok . I  have used tap water 230 ppm  and never had a problem.


----------

